# 11-14 grouper, 45# gag, snapper, trigger, golden tile



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

left out of orange beach at 6am with robert, billy, and dave. headed SSE about 30 miles and fished a couple spots between 200-225 feet. found the scamp right away and pulled up a couple triggers early too. the second area we fished was on fire and it was a grouper every drop. i picked up a 45 lb gag on a live pinfish. that fish was a beast coming to the surface. some nice slabs of meat came off that guy. we must have caught 10 red grouper that were just a little small or barely legal that we let go. picked up a couple snapper and a nice almaco that wore me out completely. robert brought some electric reels that we decided to try out. we are all new to that type of fishing so we decided to experiment with it. went to an area we thought might have fish and gave it a try. we dropped down a couple times and managed to get 3 golden tiles. we were happy to just to get one fish doing it. had to get back so we headed in with calming seas.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Holy smackerel! Thats an extra LARGE grouper right there. Nice!



.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice gag! Glad to see you caught the tiles as well, you will love eating them!!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*Almaco*

Is too long... slot is 14"-22". That one is almost as long as the grouper... 
You're busted LOL... What time is dinner?


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

That is a stud grouper! Conrats. A fishing buddy caught an almaco two weeks ago and he hurt for two days.


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

nice bag of fish what a STUD gag


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice bag of fish and that Gag is a stud.


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Very impressive grouper. Could fit a basket ball in that mouth.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Fanatastic post and pics...that's gettin it done right there...a hoss of groupa....


Jimmy


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

It was an awesome day on the water with good guys:singing: that love to fish.
Jamie is a great host and boat captain:smart: that reallly knows how to put us on some great spots. 
The grouper bite was exceptional, and we were all grinning ear to ear when Jamie pulled that gag to the surface. 
We were also thrilled:thumbup: to be able to snag some golden tiles on our first deep drop attempt.

The weather was exceptional:clapping: for this time of the year. 

It was definitely one of those days that validates our passion for being on the water.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job Jamie, that will make one hell of a grouper po-boy


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for inviting us out on another great trip! We will be your back up crew any time!


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice haul there. The hoss Gag is nice but those 3 tiles are what my mouth is watering for!
Thanks for the post and pics.
Blue skies, fair winds & calm seas,
Sandman


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

those tiles were mighty tasty. first time i have had any.


----------

